# Restoring your previous version of Windows...



## laura30 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have an ASUS model ATHEROS/AR5B22 laptop that originally had Windows 8 and auto-upgraded to Windows 10 at least 6 months ago. I can't remember exactly when, but some time ago.

Now, when I started my computer this morning I have the message "Restoring your previous version of Windows..." message. When I search on Google, it seems this message appears during a failed upgrade, but never months later.

I can't start the computer in any way and can't get into safe mode.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mayank67116 (Sep 16, 2016)

I think u should format your laptop and install a fresh copy of windows


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Is it possible that Windows Update tried to install the Anniversary Update and it Failed? This update is being rolled out to users in waves, meaning not everyone gets it at the same time. If this is the case, you should be able to download the latest version at the Media Creator Website, Here is the link https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/

You can then create the ISO File burn it to disc or create a thumb drive. Install Win10 with the media following the prompts. Do the update instead of the Clean Install if you want to keep all your data and your programs. Be advised, that if you use classic shell you will have to download and install the newest version for it to work after the Anniversary Update.


----------

